# Fried green tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe



## menumaker (Aug 18, 2014)

One of my *favorite* films, it never loses it's appeal. If you have never seen it then please do. My question however is this. as I am now reaching the stage when the tomatoes are reaching the end  (and what a wonderful crop we have had this year ) how can I use the green ones? NO chutney or pickle recipes please, of those I have plenty! I would welcome your recipes / ideas.
Thanks


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 18, 2014)

You mean it is allowable to eat green tomatoes any other way than fried?


----------



## Addie (Aug 18, 2014)

Perhaps this link will make you very happy!

Green Tomato Recipes - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2014)

My SO loves these and so do the people she gives them to.  I've included two sets of ingredient quantities for different-sized pans.
*

Green Tomato Oatmeal Bars*

*13”x9” pan:*
  4 C            Green Tomato, finely chopped
  2 C            Brown Sugar, divided
  2 Tb            Lemon Juice
  1 tsp            Lemon Extract 
¾ C            Butter, softened (1½ sticks)
  1½ C            Flour
½ tsp            Baking Soda
½ tsp            Salt
  2 C            Oats
½ C            Walnuts, chopped

  Preheat the oven to 375º F.

  Drain the tomatoes on paper towels for 10 minutes.

  In a saucepan, combine the tomatoes with half the brown sugar and all the lemon juice.  Simmer uncovered, for about 30 minutes or until thickened.

  Remove from the heat, stir in the lemon extract and set aside.

  Cream the butter and the remaining brown sugar with an electric mixer.

  Separately sift the flour, baking soda and salt together and add it to the butter/sugar mixture.  Mix well.

  Stir in the oats and nuts.

  Press 2½ cups of the oat mixture into a greased a 13”x9” pan (1¼ C for 8x8).  

  Spread the tomato mixture on top.

  Crumble the remaining oat mixture on top of the tomato mixture.

  Bake for 30-35 minutes or until golden brown.  Cool and cut into squares.


*8”x8” pan:*

  2 C            Green Tomato, finely chopped
  1 C            Brown sugar, divided
  1 Tb            Lemon Juice
  [FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT] tsp            Lemon Extract 
6 Tb            Butter, softened
  [FONT=PC&#47749]¾ [/FONT]C            Flour
¼ tsp            Baking Soda
¼ tsp            Salt
  1 C            Oats
¼ C            Walnuts, chopped


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2014)

This is great. Too bad DH won't eat tomatoes if he can recognize them  I've only made it once, for a party: Parmesan-Crusted Green Tomato Gratin


----------



## jennyema (Aug 18, 2014)

I love to make green tomato soup!

Green Tomato Soup Recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I love to make green tomato soup!
> 
> Green Tomato Soup Recipe | Epicurious.com



Thanks, I will give this a try after I hit the farmers market later this week.

This recipe sounds like it would be nice using ripe tomatoes or equal amounts of other summer vegetables, sort of a universal summer soup!


----------



## menumaker (Aug 18, 2014)

Fried is good, yes? Also, thank you for the other suggestions. You are a clever lot aren't you? You never disappoint xx


----------



## Katie H (Aug 18, 2014)

My youngest brother, who is a fabulous cook, gave me his recipe for green tomato pickles.  Omigosh!!  They are awesome.  We eat them like candy.  I'll post the recipe in the appropriate forum.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 18, 2014)

Green tomatoes are great for pickling. Could not have survive the winter without pickled tomatoes. I have the recipe if you care. Actually it's been posted here before, so you probably can find it if you search.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife and I make a lo-calorie/lo-fat twist on fried green tomatoes: broil them! Thin-slice the tomatoes, spray both sides of the tomatoes liberally with your choice of cooking spray, (we use our own olive oil pump sprayer) dredge through corn meal with a little parmesan cheese mixed in and place on a cookie sheet which goes into the oven right under the broiler. When the tomatoes begin to bubble and scorch slightly, flip them over and repeat. Remove and add a little S & P. This works great and is less messy or oily.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Fried is good, yes? Also, thank you for the other suggestions. You are a clever lot aren't you? You never disappoint xx



Fried is excellent! A restaurant near us used to serve them in a stack alternating with goat cheese rounds and drizzled with a balsamic reduction. Oh, so good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 19, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Fried is excellent! A restaurant near us used to serve them in a stack alternating with goat cheese rounds and drizzled with a balsamic reduction. Oh, so good!


Seeing as how tomato season sort of skipped us, I am looking at a lot of green tomatoes. This sounds excellent, as does the soup. And, I "fry" eggplant in the oven, so will take the broiled tomato technique, might make a reduction using one of my homemade vinegars...the raspberry is to die for...More recipes using green tomatoes?


----------



## GA Home Cook (Aug 20, 2014)

Fried Green tomatoes are on of the food groups in Georgia.  I also bake them occassionaly, but they are not the same.  Cut them up, into a zip lock bag with cornmeal and into a cast iron skillet with Veggie oil.  Drain and servie with a spicy sauce.  The one I make is mayo, creole mustard, garlic powder, paprika, worcestershire and the special ingredient is wasabi paste.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for that GA. I'll do that as a side dish with dinner tonight. Can't wait!


----------

